# How does age effect speaker fluid (Tweets)



## jbcon (Feb 15, 2010)

I am building a system in an older Mercedes (2002) and am doing what I call a retro high-end system based on equipment that was around when the car was new, or near then. As I surf eBay and similar sites for old-new stock equipment I got to wondering how age and sitting around on a shelf might effect the durability of a component set of speakers, particularly tweeters that are fluid cooled like many are or were.

Assuming they have never been played, stored in a clean dry place without and critters getting to them. Are there any worries about using older equipment and maybe having issue with power handling or longevity?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

it does dry out, but most of the time the heat from use boils it out. not sure it did much anyway. if it was soo effective, they would still use it


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

It might dry out,but how long will it take to make a big difference.I have a a paper instruction manual that got soaked in ferrofluid during shipping about 15 years ago and it is still moist.I still have some of the ferrofluid that Ive yet to use that is the same age.


----------

